# Sushi??? Who eats it?



## grind4it (Jan 29, 2013)

I love it. I even go all in with Sashimi.

Who loves it? Who hates the bait?


----------



## grind4it (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh, no soy sauce for Grind...  That shit kills test levels. God forbid that I fall below 2500


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 29, 2013)

Usually twice a month ill have it on fridays.
Kinda ritual with my brother who craves the stuff.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 29, 2013)

I love the shit..amazing


----------



## g0re (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the raw fish stuff. I'll eat some of the other stuff like Boston and Cali rolls


----------



## Hardpr (Jan 29, 2013)

i love it myself. i like the  spicy yellowtail its in the jack/mack  family. good stuff


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sashimi is my shit!! Ill try any piece of raw fish on some white rice, with a bunch of Wasabi and minimal low sodium soy sauce mixed together, POWWWW!


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 29, 2013)

i am in for it. thought i would hate it, ended up loving it


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jan 29, 2013)

I love sushi!  My favorite is the Toro tuna from the tail section.  I always break in new GFs with a date for sushi. There seems to be a direct correlation between a girl enjoying sushi and enjoying putting other things in her mouth.


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 29, 2013)

Love it all....


----------



## Azog (Jan 29, 2013)

I like it. Don't really consider it a cheat either. I get it maybe once every two months on a high carb  day and keep it minimal. Like 1 or 2 spicy tuna or yellowtail rolls.  No soy sauce here either. I look like shit for a day after eating soy sauce. Prolly bloat.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 29, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 29, 2013)

It never fills me up.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 29, 2013)

Love it.  Wife and I try grab some every other week.


----------



## DF (Jan 29, 2013)

Spicy tuna with wasabi! good stuff


----------



## sfstud33 (Jan 29, 2013)

Love it. I usually have raw salmon with maki rolls - awesome!


----------



## username1 (Jan 29, 2013)

just had sushi yesterday, 6 california rolls, 6 salmon rolls, 6 spider rolls, wasabi, ginger, no soy sauce.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 29, 2013)

Eel Roll is my favorite.


----------



## oldskool954 (Jan 29, 2013)

I guess I'll go against a bunch jacked mofos  here and say hate it. Ima fan of Japanese food but I don't eat any seafood or fish.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 29, 2013)

I make my own on weekends.. Love it


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 29, 2013)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Sashimi is my shit!! Ill try any piece of raw fish on some white rice, with a bunch of Wasabi and minimal low sodium soy sauce mixed together, POWWWW!



you ever go to sushi para in palatine??


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 29, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I make my own on weekends.. Love it



PoB's house this weekend....whos driving?


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 29, 2013)

grind4it said:


> I love it. I even go all in with Sashimi.
> 
> Who loves it? Who hates the bait?



Love it but don't eat it often...


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 29, 2013)

Sushi & sashimi is awesome, rainbow roll when I'm trying to be healthy if not anything tempura is amazing.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 29, 2013)

no way, no how!:-&


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't eat it but would


----------



## SAD (Jan 29, 2013)

username1 said:


> just had sushi yesterday, 6 california rolls, 6 salmon rolls, 6 spider rolls, wasabi, ginger, no soy sauce.



You mean 1 california roll (6 pieces), 1 salmon roll (6 pieces), and 1 spider roll (6 pieces), right?  'Cuz 18 rolls is not physically possible.  I've eaten so much sushi in one sitting that they had to bring it out on multiple giant boats, but never close to 18 rolls.  I think my record is 9 special rolls (8 pieces each), but besides how bloated I felt (which I love) my wallet seemed to lose quite a bit of weight.


----------



## username1 (Jan 30, 2013)

SAD said:


> You mean 1 california roll (6 pieces), 1 salmon roll (6 pieces), and 1 spider roll (6 pieces), right?  'Cuz 18 rolls is not physically possible.  I've eaten so much sushi in one sitting that they had to bring it out on multiple giant boats, but never close to 18 rolls.  I think my record is 9 special rolls (8 pieces each), but besides how bloated I felt (which I love) my wallet seemed to lose quite a bit of weight.



lol yeah 1 plate (6 pieces) each..


----------



## username1 (Jan 30, 2013)

i think the most i've had at one is 4 plates (6 pieces each), and i was very full i even had one or two left over that i took with me. not quite there yet to eat 72 pieces lol


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 30, 2013)

You are a bunch of sick, twisted, fuckers. I am very disappointed in you. Why the hell do you think we invented fire? 

Eat raw fish? No way. I would rather bang Rosie O'Donnell missionary style, with the lights on, and my eyes taped wide open.

Parasites,
Vette


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 30, 2013)

I threw up in my mouth just thinking about it.  I'll stick to tuna or blackened mahi mahi if i'm gonna eat fish.  And trout occasionally....


----------



## PFM (Jan 30, 2013)

All seafood, shellfish and of course sashimi.


----------



## Bodybuilder (Jan 30, 2013)

Love it, cant get enough of it.


----------



## curls (Jan 30, 2013)

If it is fresh with no fishy taste or at a cheap sushi bar with alcohol.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 30, 2013)

Once and awhile I might have some california rolls, buts that about it..


----------



## Bodybuilder (Jan 30, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> Once and awhile I might have some california rolls, buts that about it..



You should try something different bro, the more raw the better trust me.


----------



## g0re (Jan 30, 2013)

Bodybuilder said:


> You should try something different bro, the more raw the better trust me.



The only thing raw I want in my life is rawdoggin bitches


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, love the stuff.  I can eat till im ready to pop and still feel good.


----------



## Bodybuilder (Jan 30, 2013)

g0retekz said:


> The only thing raw I want in my life is rawdoggin bitches



Oh yeah that to:->


----------



## regular (Jan 30, 2013)

63Vette said:


> You are a bunch of sick, twisted, fuckers. I am very disappointed in you. Why the hell do you think we invented fire?
> 
> Eat raw fish? No way. I would rather bang Rosie O'Donnell missionary style, with the lights on, and my eyes taped wide open.
> 
> ...









Pulled this fifty three and some change pound dorado out of the water and bashed him on the head. The deckhand made a plate of ceviche out of him. The rest went home in the cooler for fish tacos.

Damn right I eat sushi. Would eat it everyday if I could afford it.


----------



## beasto (Jan 30, 2013)

Nah no way I don't like the texture at all, but my wife loves it..so when I have to take her there i'm always good with some chicken lol


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 30, 2013)

regular said:


> Pulled this fifty three and some change pound dorado out of the water and bashed him on the head. The deckhand made a plate of ceviche out of him. The rest went home in the cooler for fish tacos.
> 
> Damn right I eat sushi. Would eat it everyday if I could afford it.


Holy fuck me....thats a lot of fish tacos.    Great catch btw


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 30, 2013)

Me and the ol lady travel will far for good sushi. Love that stuff!!!


----------



## regular (Jan 30, 2013)

sparticus said:


> Holy fuck me....thats a lot of fish tacos.    Great catch btw



Thanks, that was good meat.

That fish did not want to get in the boat. 

I liked that fish best between my chopsticks.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 30, 2013)

You are all a bunch of sickos.... it's fucking RAW fish...... RAW..... the only thing I'm eating raw is Mrs. Vette....  Geebus H Christo guys.... have you ever seen some of the shit that comes out of RAW fish? Ughhhhhh...... This is horrible .... my online family is a bunch of weirdos .... my bros are all "sushi" eaters.... OMG........ I am going to have to think this one over..... I would rather pick the peanuts out of Jimmy Carters shit for a month than eat RAW fish..... wtf???

You all need help.....
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 30, 2013)

63Vette said:


> You are all a bunch of sickos.... it's fucking RAW fish...... RAW..... the only thing I'm eating raw is Mrs. Vette....  Geebus H Christo guys.... have you ever seen some of the shit that comes out of RAW fish? Ughhhhhh...... This is horrible .... my online family is a bunch of weirdos .... my bros are all "sushi" eaters.... OMG........ I am going to have to think this one over..... I would rather pick the peanuts out of Jimmy Carters shit for a month than eat RAW fish..... wtf???
> 
> You all need help.....
> Vette



You need to open your mind bro. What's to fear?


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 30, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> You need to open your mind bro. What's to fear?




What's to fear? Anisakiasis, Diphyllobothriasis, Gnathostomiasis,Intestinal Capillariasis, Paragonimiasis, Liver Fluke Infections, Minute Intestinal Fluke Infections, Angiostrongyliasis, Sparganosis (Spirometorosis),  


You're one of them...... you've been..... turned.

You might not get any of these from eating raw fish. 
I will NEVER get any of these from NOT eating raw fish!!

Saddened,
Vette


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 31, 2013)

regular said:


> Pulled this fifty three and some change pound dorado out of the water



That's a great looking Bull! Largest I've ever landed was a 46lb off Ft. Lauderdale. Took 40 mins to land even with the captain backin down. Filets were 1.5 to 2 inches on both sides. When I held mine up next to my head, the tail came down to just above my ankle. Most fun landing a fish ever and best tasting!


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 31, 2013)

I Love sashimi. Been eating it as long as I can remember, no bacterial infections or parasites yet vette! 

I even eat soy sauce... hadn't heard it was so bad for you, besides being a sodium bomb.


----------



## eatspinach (Jan 31, 2013)

My sister turned me onto sushi about 10 years ago.  I LOVE the stuff. Good yellowtail is hard to beat. Sorry 63vette. I guess I'll change my mind if I almost die... Maybe. LOL


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 31, 2013)

63Vette said:


> What's to fear? Anisakiasis, Diphyllobothriasis, Gnathostomiasis,Intestinal Capillariasis, Paragonimiasis, Liver Fluke Infections, Minute Intestinal Fluke Infections, Angiostrongyliasis, Sparganosis (Spirometorosis),
> 
> 
> You're one of them...... you've been..... turned.
> ...



You're not going to get parasites from sushi. Most of the fish that is served raw is frozen for a specified period of time at a specific temperature. The vendors selling the fish to the sushi operations provide certifications of this. Freezing them destroys the parasites.  Other fish are not required to be frozen such as certain species of tuna such as bluefin and yellow fin as they are not susceptible to parasites.

The hazard from eating sushi doesn't come from the fish. It comes from the rice. The rice is stored at ambient temperatures.  There is a hazard from Bacillus Cereus which will create an emetic toxin that when ingested will have you violently puking.  So they add vinegar to the rice.  They are then required to perform pH testing on each batch of rice to make sure it reaches a level below 4.6.  In that acidic environment B. Cereus can't produce the toxin.  Your typical sushi recipe (sushi refers to the rice btw) has a pH around 4.1


----------



## getgains (Jan 31, 2013)

love surf clam sashimi i also like watching them make the stuff though im pretty sure they call me names in whatever language there speaking


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 31, 2013)

63Vette said:


> What's to fear? Anisakiasis, Diphyllobothriasis, Gnathostomiasis,Intestinal Capillariasis, Paragonimiasis, Liver Fluke Infections, Minute Intestinal Fluke Infections, Angiostrongyliasis, Sparganosis (Spirometorosis),
> 
> 
> You're one of them...... you've been..... turned.
> ...




Damn and all I thought was I was getting some dinner.  Funny thing is every time wife and I eat sushi she gets horny...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 31, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Damn and all I thought was I was getting some dinner.  *Funny thing is every time wife and I eat sushi she gets horny.*..




Its cause its expensive.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Im with Vette on this one.  Now I have eaten ocotpus, it has alot of snap back but I like it.

We dont get octomoms around theses parts.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 1, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Im with Vette on this one.  Now I have eaten ocotpus, it has alot of snap back but I like it.
> 
> We dont get octomoms around theses parts.




I've had dried squid while stationed in Korea and that was the most disgusting crap I ever put in my mouth.... talk about a pungent, sharp, gag inducing taste.... sheez.

No fellas, I'll cook my food and eat my women raw 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## JOMO (Feb 1, 2013)

SUSHI!!!! Love it, cannot get enough of it. Usually order the boat and then some Eel on the side and some spicy tuna rolls.

Vette...you let me down


----------



## regular (Feb 1, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I've had dried squid while stationed in Korea and that was the most disgusting crap I ever put in my mouth.... talk about a pungent, sharp, gag inducing taste.... sheez.
> 
> No fellas, I'll cook my food and eat my women raw
> 
> ...



I ate raw squid down in mexico. We used it as bait. Stuff was nasty.


----------



## Charles27 (Mar 10, 2013)

Every time I go to eat sushi I think about how this isn't even close to enuff protein to waste my time with.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow, you're not doing it right if you're not getting enough protein. One four ounce serving (basically 4 pieces) of yellow tail sushimi has 26.1 grams of protein. 

http://www.calorieking.com/foods/calories-in-japanese-sashimi-hamachi-yellowtail_f-ZmlkPTY0NTcy.html

My typical sushi/sushimi binge nets over 100 grams of protein. Lol; you must be a monster



Charles27 said:


> Every time I go to eat sushi I think about how this isn't even close to enuff protein to waste my time with.


----------



## Rfagazzi (Mar 10, 2013)

Vette, your too funny! I love sushi! Rolls, sashimi etc....it doesn't matter. Mrs Gazzi loves it too! When mama Gazzi is happy, for some reason, papa Gazzi gets happy surprises. Hehe. I don't know what it is about sushi, but I'm always game for it! No hidden agenda of course.:->


----------



## R1rider (Mar 10, 2013)

I love sushi, wasabi and the pickled ginger spicy tuna rolls, tempura rolls, even the California rolls...


----------



## Chainman (Mar 10, 2013)

Just discovered sushi, love the stuff!!


----------



## trim (Mar 10, 2013)

i am going salmon fishing this summer.  all i can think about is clubbing it and taking a bite! doesnt get fresher than that.  u need to try it vette. become one of us! I will pay for your doctors bills to pull out whatever parasite you get.


----------



## fognozzle (Mar 10, 2013)

Love the stuff! I could eat my weight in it! The eel is one of my favs though it is cooked. Octo is ok but a bit rubbery, squid as well. And yes, girls that eat sushi tend to offer theirs for dessert. True story!


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 11, 2013)

grind4it said:


> I love it. I even go all in with Sashimi.
> 
> Who loves it? Who hates the bait?



who doesn't like sashimi?

btw, that girl in your avi seems strangely familar, like I know her or something....?


----------



## Ace Corona (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm relatively new to sushi, I tried it for the first time in 2011 with my sister, who eats it regularly. Since then I've only had it a couple of times, but I like it. I've eaten California rolls, but I need to familiarize myself with other types of sushi.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 13, 2015)

I love me some sushi..i can eat it everday


----------



## Ace Corona (Jan 13, 2015)

I went to an all you can eat Chinese buffet and had some sushi tonight, and I thought of you guys.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 13, 2015)

I stuff sushi in my face about once a week.


----------



## mickems (Jan 13, 2015)

does tuna tartar count?


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 14, 2015)

I love sushi! Is soy sauce really that bad I love that shit


----------



## BeauBody38 (Jan 16, 2015)

Be careful. Sushi are also rich in carbohydrates.


----------



## beasy (Jan 16, 2015)

Can't eat it, only seafood for me is tuna lol


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2021)

What’s sushi? New fad?


----------



## CJ (Feb 27, 2021)

Cariforna rorrr?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 27, 2021)

I used to eat the fuk outta some sushi
Nowadays my stomach can't handle most type of rolls anymore
It's like the texture makes me gag now...shxtz weird
But I'll still kill a shrimp tempura roll


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jin said:


> What’s sushi? New fad?



Do you use chopsticks to eat sushi in Japan? I heard once that using chopsticks for it is more of an American thing.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 27, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Do you use chopsticks to eat sushi in Japan? I heard once that using chopsticks for it is more of an American thing.



They use chopsticks. What they don’t do is lick  their chopsticks .


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 27, 2021)

Jin said:


> What’s sushi? New fad?



I think American definition of sushi  is nigiri  that is sashimi on a small loaf of rice .


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 27, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I used to eat the fuk outta some sushi
> Nowadays my stomach can't handle most type of rolls anymore
> It's like the texture makes me gag now...shxtz weird
> But I'll still kill a shrimp tempura roll



The ginger will help settle your stomach. I use to get that trip and I would gag if my taste buds and stomach weren’t 100 there.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 27, 2021)

I wish I liked sushi it’s good calories and protein. But I just can’t stand most seafood. The fish I eat now I have really forced myself for the health benefits and I only go as far as the mild things like tuna and cod. 
It’s the slimey texture most seafood has just makes me want to hurl. I will never understand why people enjoy oysters


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 27, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I wish I liked sushi it’s good calories and protein. But I just can’t stand most seafood. The fish I eat now I have really forced myself for the health benefits and I only go as far as the mild things like tuna and cod.
> It’s the slimey texture most seafood has just makes me want to hurl. I will never understand why people enjoy oysters



I agree. I don’t eat most seafood  as it is non-kosher; however, fish is considered kosher as it has scales.


----------



## Colbyachi (Feb 27, 2021)

I love it. Sadly, the finacee isn't a huge fan so I don't get to eat it as often as I would like since most my off meals are usually dinner dates.


----------



## Snachito (Feb 27, 2021)

Colbyachi said:


> I love it. Sadly, the finacee isn't a huge fan so I don't get to eat it as often as I would like since most my off meals are usually dinner dates.


 Kind of the same boat as wife does NOT like sushi, so I have to go with my buddy and have a dinner date night with him just to have my sushi by the kilo!!


----------



## permabulker (Feb 27, 2021)

Definitely makes things complicated when the other half doesn’t like the same food as you. It’s so much easier to eat the same things


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 27, 2021)

My absolute fave food


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 27, 2021)

Love it, eat it a few times a week. It just feels like such clean food for me. My favorites are yellowtail sashimi, salmon prepared any way, edamame, seaweed salad,  and some of the custom rolls our local guys make.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 27, 2021)

PillarofBalance said:


> I make my own on weekends.. Love it





CohibaRobusto said:


> Love it, eat it a few times a week. It just feels like such clean food for me. My favorites are yellowtail sashimi, salmon prepared any way, edamame, seaweed salad,  and some of the custom rolls our local guys make.



Thanks, I believe I shall go have some today post workout!


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Feb 27, 2021)

I eats it. It sho am good


----------



## Rider (Feb 28, 2021)

Love it, my favorites are salmon, yellowtail, and tuna.  Mix the wasabi with the soy source and it feels like a healthy clean meal.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 28, 2021)

Love it. Love all seafood really


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 28, 2021)

I ate sushi everyday for years ..Good shit


----------



## bigdog (Feb 28, 2021)

I eat it a few times a week personally. I like pretty much all if it because I'm a fatty.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 1, 2021)

Had some just last night!


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 1, 2021)

I love sushi. The price tag that comes with the quality stuff, eh, not so much.


----------



## ccpro (Mar 1, 2021)

Love it, but pretty conservative so far.  Pretty much stick to the basics....California Roll type stuff, no eel, fish eggs, octopuss, etc.  My wife is 1/2 Korean so she's getting me up to speed!


----------



## bvs (Mar 1, 2021)

Hitting up the local sushi train is one of my favourite places to eat out, i love the stuff!


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 1, 2021)

Sushi is the best. only problem is im starving again after 2 hours.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 2, 2021)

Sushi is great. You could roll a dog turd in rice and sea weed, and I eat that shiet up


----------



## BrotherIron (Mar 2, 2021)

Who doesn't like sushi?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 2, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Who doesn't like sushi?



Communists?


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Mar 5, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Communists?



Not gonna lie, every time I eat it the thought of food poisoning is in the back of my head. Doesn't stop me from crushing that and steak tartare though.


----------

